# Reddit thinks of SSDs as cheap RAM



## vemacs (Sep 22, 2013)

http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/8/26/reddit-lessons-learned-from-mistakes-made-scaling-to-1-billi.html



> *Think of SSDs as cheap RAM, not expensive disk*


10/10


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

What in the heck is this post?

The link is about Reddit and massive scaling of dedicated colocated servers.  Namely Amazon's EC2/S3 solutions.

Zero mention of the fools at CVPS.   Zero relationship.

Point of this post is?


----------



## vemacs (Sep 22, 2013)

>he can't take a joke



> *Think of SSDs as cheap RAM, not expensive disk*


----------



## Jade (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm kind of lost as well :O


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

It's not funny  This mentioned company and their parent have been pushing SSDs as RAM to potential customers for probably 2 years.  To promote mass oversell of imaginary resources.

Very different model to  use SSDs in VPS model as RAM  vs. a database in a proper environment as fast storage.  (not a fan of Amazon's black box solutions either).


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds like free advertising for ChicagoVPS. The more publicity, the better eh?


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

They don't even offer such high performance environment or custom solutions (i.e. HA clustering).


----------



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, but I edited the title. Community members here got upset about the amount of discussion was going on regarding CC and CVPS, please see here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1949-colocrossing-and-vpsboard/

I hate modifying people's posts and I don't like being 'that guy' who has to come in here and point things out, but yeah. Let's not give CVPS any free advertisement and the comparison of Reddit using SSDs as 'RAM' and CVPS doing it, while comical, is like comparing apples to a three week old tuna sandwich. Not apples and apples comparison.


----------



## Jono20201 (Sep 22, 2013)

Regardless, I enjoyed the read.


----------



## Slownode (Sep 22, 2013)

SSD as cheap RAM... RAM from the late 70's early 80's... with a short lifespan. SSDs are GREAT for ROMs but extremely active data will murder them.


"It’s not necessary to build a scalable architecture from the start."


This is a BAD idea from personal experience, unless you're a kid with rich backers who don't care about redundant work and fast upfront results.


"Treat nonlogged in users as second class citizens."


Pretty dick thing to do since that's where most ad rev comes from, although Reddit can't even serve it's registered users, shit overloads on peak all the time, they're raking in cash and don't want to invest it in better hosting.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

Jono20201 said:


> Regardless, I enjoyed the read.


Highscalability is usually a good read.  One of my favorite sites.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

Slownode said:


> "It’s not necessary to build a scalable architecture from the start."
> 
> 
> This is a BAD idea from personal experience, unless you're a kid with rich backers who don't care about redundant work and fast upfront results.


They hopefully learn the lesson soon that refactoring your hardware infrastructure is not a good idea.


----------

